# Fuzzy African Dwarf Frog



## trinittee92 (Sep 19, 2012)

My african dwarf frog has started getting this fuzzy coat on him. I'm not sure if it starts at him, then spreads into the rest of the water, but the stuff is everywhere after a day. It started about a week ago, but he shed it after the first two days. It came back the next day, and then two days later, he shed it again. Yet it grew back and now we're here. I thought it was fungus, so I bought pemafix at the recommendation of the store manager, and he also told me to add a bit of aquarium salt as well.








Does anyone know what's really going on?


----------

